# [V]erkaufe Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2016 in sehr gutem Zustand || OVP vorhanden



## Babaris (11. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verkaufe meine Tastatur, welche 1 Jahr alt ist und sich in einem sehr sehr guten Zustand befindet. Die Tastatur wurde regelmäßig geputzt und gereinigt.
Eine gut gepflegte und genutzte Tastatur in sehr gutem Zustand. Die Tastatur ist vollständig, unbeschädigt und ohne Kratzer, kann jedoch leichte Gebrauchsspuren aufweisen. Die Tastatur ist voll funktionsfähig.

Für die Tastatur würde ich ca. 45-50€ *VHB *nehmen wollen.

- Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2016 -​Die mechanischen Schalter von Razer wurden speziell für Gaming entwickelt und lassen sich bei optimalem Druck auslösen, so dass Du beim Gaming Schnelligkeit und Reaktionsstärke​genießen kannst wie nie zuvor. Sie gilt sie seit ihrer Einführung als der neue Standard für alle mechanischen Gaming-Tastaturen.​ 
1) Konstruiert für maximale Langlebigkeit​ *->* Ganz egal, wie sehr du dich beim stundenlangen Spielen verausgabst, jede mechanische Taste von Razer ist für bis zu 60 Millionen Tastenanschläge entworfen, so dass dir Razer noch länger Vorteile beim Gaming verschafft.

2) Individuell hintergrundbeleuchtete Tasten mit dynamischen Beleuchtungseffekten​ *->* Die Razer BlackWidow Ultimate glänzt durch individuell programmierbare hintergrundbeleuchtete Tasten mit dynamischen Beleuchtungseffekten, welche sich ganz leicht per Razer Synapse konfigurieren und nach individuellen Wünschen einstellen lassen.

3) Razer Synapse​ * ->* Mit Synapse kannst du jederzeit auf bestehende Makros und Tastenbelegungen zugreifen oder einfach neue Funktionen in der Cloud abspeichern.

4) Technische Daten


Mechanische Tasten von Razer mit einer Betätigungskraft von 50g
Lebensdauer von 60 Millionen Tastenanschlägen
Individuell einstellbare Hintergrundbeleuchtung mit dynamischen Beleuchtungseffekten
Unterstützt Razer Synapse
Anti-Ghosting mit 10-Tastenfolgefunktion
Voll programmierbare Tasten mit sofort einsatzbereiter Makroaufzeichnung
Gaming-Modus-Option
Audioausgänge/Mikrofoneingänge
1000Hz-Ultrapolling
USB-Passthrough
Ungefähre Abmessungen: 475mm (Breite) x 171mm (Tiefe) x 39mm (Höhe)
Ungefähres Gewicht: 1500g

*5) Wichtiges

   !!!*
* Da ich Privatverkäufer bin, schließe ich eine Rücknahme, Gewährleistung oder Garantie aus*.
   Sollten Unklarheiten bestehen, bitte ich Sie, mir vor dem Kauf eine Nachricht zur Klärung zu schreiben. Bitte kaufen Sie nur mit, wenn Sie mit diesen Bedingungen einverstanden sind.
   !!!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Baris


----------

